# Which Laptop will you buy



## unstopabl3

Ok i recently got the urge to buy a laptop(my first laptop that is) so i am being very picky and a little bit scared at the same time. Scared because i don't want to spend alot on something which isn't worth it. So i am asking out you guys to help me decide which laptop is best for me. I want a powerful laptop to play latest games, burn cds/dvds, connect my laptop to my tele to watch movies which are on my, run photoshop, msn, wmp and so on. I recently read a description by another user here and my requirements are almost the same. Heres what *vxdesigns* posted

"In a nutshell i will be using my laptop to watch movies,listen to music,planning on playing high graphics/quality previous,current and future games, run appz like photoshop,frontpage, burn dvds and cds at high fast/speed without leeching all of my system ram and cpu usage, want to connect my laptop to my tv to watch movies (with good quality/speed) from my notebook

1.5 ghz + processor
4-6 usb ports
1-2 firmwire ports
512/1 gb ddr/ddr2 fast ram
80-100 gb fast harddrive
cd/dvd burner for all types of files/formats preferrable DVD±RW
good quality for audio and video
a good graphic card/accelerator for latest games
need wi-fi or latest wireless technology to use internet easily
15-17" good quality monitor/screen preferrable widescreen
s-video
vga
dvi(preferred not necessity as long as theres s-video)

Budget = $500-$1500 Canadian Dollars "

I have done alot of research myself in past few weeks and i have come up with a list of laptops i like. My list is as follows


DELL

Inspiron 6400's  ( $1,299 )
http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=ca&CS=CABSDT1&l=en&OC=OCINSP6402_FEAT_E2

Inspiron 9400   ( $1,699 )
http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=ca&CS=CADHS1&l=en&OC=OCINSP9402_FEAT_E1





HP

Pavilion dv5117ca  ( $1,199.99 )
http://www.hp.ca/products/static/pavilion-notebooks/dv5117cl/index.php

HP DV5130 AMD Turion 64 ( $1,299.99 )
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodd...290&langid=EN&CMP=ILC-Clicks_From_Flyer_Pages





ACER

AS5672WLMi  ( $1489.99 )

ttp://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2180325&Tab=2&NoMapp=0

AS5672WLMi  ( $1,069.99 )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834115223

AS5672WLMi

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834115223

TravelMate Intel Centrino Duo T2300 1.66GHz Laptop (4202WLMi) ( $1,099.99 )
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10074148&catid=22495&logon=&langid=EN





GATEWAY

MX7515 ($1,296.99* )

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1741024&CatId=1904


8510GZ ( $1142.99 )

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1697070


MX6625 ( $979.99* )

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1873384 


MX6641 Intel Pentium M 735A ( $899.99 )
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodd...785&langid=EN&CMP=ILC-Clicks_From_Flyer_Pages


Intel Centrino Duo T2300 1.67GHz Laptop (MX6708)  ( $1,399.95 )
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10070925&catid=





COMPAQ

PRESARIO V5015CA  ( $1,199.99 )
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...ne&category=Notebooks_English&product=2515808 

Presario V5115CA  ( $999.99 )
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodd...927&langid=EN&CMP=ILC-Clicks_From_Flyer_Pages

Presario AMD Turion 64 ML-32 1.8GHz Laptop (V5015)  ( $1,049.99 )
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10070929&catid=22495&logon=&langid=EN





TOSHIBA

Satellite M100-JG2 Intel Centrino Duo T2300 ( $1,299.99 )
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodd...850&langid=EN&CMP=ILC-Clicks_From_Flyer_Pages


Satellite Intel Centrino 750 1.86GHz Laptop (M70-DL4)  ( $999.98 )
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10070605&catid=22495&logon=&langid=EN


Satellite Intel Centrino Duo T2300 1.66GHz Laptop (M100-JG2)  ( $1,299.99 )
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10070850&catid=11520&logon=&langid=EN

Now lets put yourself in my situation and keeping my requirements and needs in mind which laptop would you choose ? You can also narrow it down to 2 or 3 laptops instead of just one. Also provide the reason for your selection. Thanks alot


----------



## unstopabl3

Any help ?


----------



## Geoff

Try to narrow it down to no more than 4.  It takes too long for us to look at every one of those laptops.


-Geoff


----------



## JamesBart

In my opinion and this is just my opinion is i would go for the dell. im currently looking for a laptop also to do similar tasks so i would go with one of those. just try and stretch the budget or at least max it.

but yeah my opion is dell! there wiced i have one!!!


----------



## goosy22

i would personally get a Dell Inspirton E1505... ask [-OMEGA-] what he thought of his... that's the one i'm gonna get... that or the Dell Latitude D820...


----------



## vxdesigns

goosy22 said:
			
		

> i would personally get a Dell Inspirton E1505... ask [-OMEGA-] what he thought of his... that's the one i'm gonna get... that or the Dell Latitude D820...


Like i said i live in Canada , so dell doesnt have Inspirton E1505 here. I will post  my updated list of laptops soon. Hope you guys can help me out decide which one should i get. Thx


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

i would have to go with one of the lower end Dell XPS laptops.


----------



## jbrown456

I would pick the Acer AS5672WLMi ( $1,069.99 ) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834115223).
It seems to balance power with something that is not huge and you can't carry around. I really like Acer too.

It also looks nice


----------



## goosy22

vxdesigns said:
			
		

> Like i said i live in Canada , so dell doesnt have Inspirton E1505 here. I will post  my updated list of laptops soon. Hope you guys can help me out decide which one should i get. Thx



who is this??? i was replying to the topic creator, unstopabl3... i'm confused...


----------



## unstopabl3

Sorry to get you confused, that's my other handle


----------



## goosy22

ahh... my bad... cool cool...


----------



## Tawanda

jbrown456 said:


> I would pick the Acer AS5672WLMi ( $1,069.99 ) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834115223).
> It seems to balance power with something that is not huge and you can't carry around. I really like Acer too.
> 
> It also looks nice


The Acer does look nice, but I think that the Dells and IBMs are best and stronger!!


----------



## G25r8cer

I dont really like Dell pc's as I had a bad experience with them but I would def buy another HP again.


----------



## tlarkin

I would not get a gateway or a toshiba


----------



## Kill Bill

Well If ya can get a macbook pro then use bootcamp and buy a cd/dvd of vista/xp


----------



## G25r8cer

Kill Bill said:


> Well If ya can get a macbook pro then use bootcamp and buy a cd/dvd of vista/xp



Just dont get the Air!! The will break in half in 1 day. LOL


----------



## Tawanda

g25racer said:


> I dont really like Dell pc's as I had a bad experience with them but I would def buy another HP again.


We had the Dell Latitude D810 17", and it worked perfectly!!  U could even see what was on the screen from the side of it, u didn't have to face it directly to u!!


----------



## G25r8cer

The only reason I dont like them is b/c their customer service and the hardware they use is the worst you can get.


----------



## Tawanda

g25racer said:


> The only reason I dont like them is b/c their customer service and the hardware they use is the worst you can get.


Thier customer service does suck royally but hardware wise we've not had any problems actually.


----------



## G25r8cer

Just wait until you wanna upgrade something. You will not be able to change the mobo at all and ram is expensive if bought through DELL.


----------



## Tawanda

g25racer said:


> Just wait until you wanna upgrade something. You will not be able to change the mobo at all and ram is expensive if bought through DELL.


We get nothing through Dell


----------



## G25r8cer

Good!!


----------



## tlarkin

g25racer said:


> Just wait until you wanna upgrade something. You will not be able to change the mobo at all and ram is expensive if bought through DELL.



You can't upgrade laptops really.


----------



## G25r8cer

You can but I was more talking about desktops!


----------



## tlarkin

g25racer said:


> You can but I was more talking about desktops!



Laptops are not upgradeable really with maybe two exceptions.  A larger HD and more ram, and the HD you can just buy an external Firewire drive and be done with it, so that is not really an upgrade it is an add on.

Anything else you can't really upgrade with out it costing you a ton of money and that is even if it is possible.

Dell have crazy deals, and if I were to buy a laptop I knew I was going to sell in 2 to 4 years I may just go buy a Dell if I could get one of those crazy internet rebate deals on one.

Sure their service suck, but you show me a computer company whose service doesn't suck and I will show you a leprechaun.


----------



## mep916

Dell recently announced that they're no longer going to use proprietary hardware with their XPS series. All the desktop components, such as the PSU, case and motherboards are suppose to comply with ATX standards.

Not that I'd ever buy one.


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> Dell recently announced that they're no longer going to use proprietary hardware with their XPS series. All the desktop components, such as the PSU, case and motherboards are suppose to comply with ATX standards.
> 
> Not that I'd ever buy one.



Never thought I would see the day!! LOL  I still wouldnt buy one of those hunk of junks!!


----------



## higa

definitely go for dell ..


----------



## zyrhea

just click my link below

http://www..laptopcomputersonsale.com


----------



## lisam

need help , can anybody tell me if this comp is good , the price is 869 $

HP Pavilion Entertainment dv7z customizable Notebook PC
KQ003AV  
– Onyx 
– Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (64-bit) 
– AMD Turion(TM) X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor RM-72 (2.1GHz) 
– 17.0" diagonal WXGA+ High-Definition HP BrightView Widescreen Display (1440 x 900) 
– 50% OFF 4GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm) 
– ATI Radeon(TM) HD 3200 Graphics 
– 250GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection 
– Webcam + Fingerprint Reader 
– HP Color Matching Keyboard 
– Wireless-G Card with Bluetooth 
– No Modem 
– SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-R/RW with Double Layer Support 
– No TV Tuner w/remote control 
– 6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 
– Microsoft(R) Works 9.0 
– HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope


----------



## briangarg

i suggest u 2 go to firstly with del optional with compaq.


----------

